
Over half of Google employees polled say memo author should not have been fired - malandrew
http://www.businessinsider.com/many-google-employees-dont-think-james-damore-should-have-been-fired-2017-8
======
AnimalMuppet
Two points: First, beware these results. This is a self-selected online
survey, not a scientific sampling. Two categories of people might not respond
- those who didn't want to be identified of wrongthink, and those whose
reactions to the firing were "meh" rather than strong opinions.

Second, it would be interesting to see what the reaction was among
specifically female Google employees.

~~~
lliamander
> those who didn't want to be identified of wrong think

I'm inclined to think the kind of employees most afraid of that would be those
who didn't want him fired.

------
Aron
Why not do a leave of absence thing? Am I the only one that's seen the cop
shows 'Leave your badge and take some time to cooloff, Riggs'.

